# DTG



## Chevelle (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone

Yes i bought a funsun dtg from china as thats all we could afford at the time, so please no comments on how much of idiots we are.

We have had it four months and already had the ink chip go, so that costs $250 to replace from china.

Now one for the experts out there. The program is AcroRip.
The printer is not printing what we see on the screen, the printer is printing it on an angle and way off.

Of course funsun is saying i need a new carriage motor and then new ink pump. I am not so sure. 

Ive asked them about calibration etc they just tell me to move the image on the program. well that maybe a quickfix it doesnt solve the problem of it printing straight.

does anyone have any idea whats going on?

Cheers


----------



## ali mohammed (Aug 11, 2021)

أناts funsun 2021? dtg or no


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi.
Hope you're doing good today.
Please send pictures. These will help us to help you.


----------

